# After Madrid & Barcelona, What spanish city do you know more?



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

What spanish city do you know more? (except Madrid & Barcelona)


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Valencia, then Sevilla


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Valencia


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Bilbao


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Valencia.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Ibiza


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Xixon :crazy: WTF if you write Gijón maybe some of them will vote for it (althought I doubt it)


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

valencia


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

Valencia from history and Bilbao for that nice looking building they have.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Teruel.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Valencia


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

After Madrid and Barcelona, I know Alicante the most since I'm moving there in a few months :tongue2:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

For me Toledo.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Sorry to say so but "Lloret de Mar" :|


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy . 

Who hasn't heard of Salamanca ? Toledo , Segovia ,Avila , Valencia , Alicante , Benidorm , Palma de Mallorca , Ibiza , Tenerife , Seville , Granada , Cordoba , Marbella , Santander , Bilbao , San Sebastian , Santiago de Compostela , Zaragoza , Valladolid , Burgos , Leon etc........


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> Sorry to say so but "Lloret de Mar" :|


You must be younger than 12 :lol: At least you know of one place . Better than not knowing a single thing about your country .


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

"Xixón" is the name of the town in the local language (asturian), in Spanish it's "Gijón". Anyway it's not very well known abroad because it's not a popular destination among foreign tourists, although to those adventuring into what is known as "Green Spain" would probably ring a bell.
See my signature for pics of the town


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Peshu said:


> *Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy *.
> 
> Who hasn't heard of Salamanca ? Toledo , Segovia ,Avila , Valencia , Alicante , Benidorm , Palma de Mallorca , Ibiza , Tenerife , Seville , Granada , Cordoba , Marbella , Santander , Bilbao , San Sebastian , Santiago de Compostela , Zaragoza , Valladolid , Burgos , Leon etc........


No. :nuts:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Valencia than Seville.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy" 

Not here in the States. People are way more familiar with Italian cities especially because of all the dishes names after them.

Gnocchi Bolognese
Neopalitan Pizza
Genoa Salami

I personally think that the US has the most amount of cities famous worldwide.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe Sevilla?

I've also been to Granada, Malaga and Murcia from the list and i'll soon have visited San Sebastian, Bilbao, Santander and Oviedo.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

philadweller said:


> "Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy"
> 
> Not here in the States. People are way more familiar with Italian cities especially because of all the dishes names after them.
> 
> ...


You don't eat Paella Valenciana or Fritura Malaguena?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Peshu said:


> Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy .


Not here also...

1) Italy
2) Germany
3) Spain
4) UK
5) France
6) Switzerland

(PS: My list is for Europe only)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ian said:


> Not here also...
> 
> 1) Italy
> 2) Germany
> ...


I know more French or from UK cities that from Germany or probably Italy too... And I know very few from Switzerland.... Germany & Switzerland are probably because some of the names of the cities are very hard for our language in Spain...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't eat Paella Valenciana or Fritura Malaguena?


Cocido Madrileño...  Or speaking of communities:
-Caldo gallego
-Gazpacho manchego
´& Many many many eats....


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"You don't eat Paella Valenciana or Fritura Malaguena?"

I would if you make me some....I love a good paella!

Most people here know Seville because of GM and their damn Cadillacs.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

More or less I know them all but I voted Valencia.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> No. :nuts:


Yeah, well not if you're an idiot...


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

I've been to or through the following cities in Spain:

Madrid
Malaga
Granada (travelled through)
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
Leon
Valladolid (travelled through)
Avila (travelled through)
Santa Cruz de Tenerife
Palencia (travelled through)


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Peshu said:


> Spain is probably on par in having the most amount of cities famous worldwide with Italy .


I disagree... I'd say that globally there more US american cities known... not very 'famous' though


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

valencia and sevilla.
it was hard to choose but i voted for valencia


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Peshu said:


> *You must be younger than 12 *:lol: At least you know of one place . Better than not knowing a single thing about your country .


What are you talking about? Why do you think I'm younger than 12?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I know all major and regional cities in Spain.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

All the names are familiar to me.


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

think bilbao is most famous because of the guggenheim, wich one is the 'thomato fight city'?


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

^^That is in a city near Valencia, Bunyol/Buñol (they call it "la tomatina")


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Xixón ??? Is it in spanish Korea ? :crazy:

And there is Cadiz in place...


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

^^
oops, except that one :lol:


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

SALAMANCA!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Anderson Geimz said:


> Yeah, well not if you're an idiot...


Well there must be lots of idiots outside of your little world, because Im not the only one that disagrees with you.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Well there must be lots of idiots outside of your little world, because Im not the only one that disagrees with you.


Or just on SSC...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Salamanca. A international student that was a friend of mine lived there. She was very cool.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Valencia, then Serville, Bilbao, and Zaragoza.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Valencia.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> What are you talking about? Why do you think I'm younger than 12?


 Either that or your not very worldly . You've never heard of the barber of Seville , Carmen , Don Juan ? All these settings in Seville . 

Valencia oranges , or Lladro figurines from Valencia ?

The iconic Guggenheim museum in Bilbao ?

Toledo swords ?

Two of the most famous buildings in the world . La Alhambra in Granada or la Mezquita in Cordoba ?

The world famous beach in San sebastian ?

One of the oldest university towns Salamanca ?

The fairy tale castle of Segovia ?Etc.....

Are you serious ?


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ yo creo que por el mundo ni una décima parte de la población conoce eso


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Sevilla.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Valencia first, then Seville, Toledo and Bilbao.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What kind to mind right away.

Primero: Sevilla
Segundo: Malaga
Tercer: Bilbao


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Probably Malaga.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Berris said:


> ^^ yo creo que por el mundo ni una décima parte de la población conoce eso



Pues pede ser que tu analisis sea correcto . Ya que el noventa por ciento de la poblacion son ignorantes . Pero yo como electricista trabajo mucho en ciertas barriadas de ricos y te puedo asegurar que los clientes con que me encuentro no solo conocen a esos sitios si no la mayoria han estado . 

Y les encantan . Precisamente ayer conoci un carpintero en un trabajo y me comento que el anio pasado habia estado en Madrid , Barcelona , Pamplona y que le encanto el Escorial y Aranjuez .


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Valencia


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I think that probably the more known is Seville.

Then, Valencia, Bilbao or Málaga (in this order).




Peshu said:


> Pues pede ser que tu analisis sea correcto . Ya que el noventa por ciento de la poblacion son ignorantes . Pero yo como electricista trabajo mucho en ciertas barriadas de ricos y te puedo asegurar que los clientes con que me encuentro no solo conocen a esos sitios si no la mayoria han estado .
> 
> Y les encantan . Precisamente ayer conoci un carpintero en un trabajo y me comento que el anio pasado habia estado en Madrid , Barcelona , Pamplona y que le encanto el Escorial y Aranjuez .


*Off-topic*
How many time have you been at Madrid? Hell, your spanish is quite good


----------



## Berris (Oct 8, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Pues pede ser que tu analisis sea correcto . Ya que el noventa por ciento de la poblacion son ignorantes . Pero yo como electricista trabajo mucho en ciertas barriadas de ricos y te puedo asegurar que los clientes con que me encuentro no solo conocen a esos sitios si no la mayoria han estado .
> 
> Y les encantan . Precisamente ayer conoci un carpintero en un trabajo y me comento que el anio pasado habia estado en Madrid , Barcelona , Pamplona y que le encanto el Escorial y Aranjuez .


entonces, yo no creo que sea problema de que toda esa gente sea ignorante, sino que sólo los ricachones que se permiten viajar tanto lo conocen. Yo soy español y casi ni conozco a Lladró ni sabía que Toledo era famosa por sus espadas ni lo del castillo de Segovia, o sea que imagino que el 99,9% de los habitantes de la Tierra no lo conocen, y probablemente el 98% nunca ha oído hablar de Segovia.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Either that or your not very worldly . You've never heard of the barber of Seville , Carmen , Don Juan ? All these settings in Seville .
> 
> Valencia oranges , or Lladro figurines from Valencia ?
> 
> ...


I know alot of Spanish cities etc. (probably more than you know of northern europe) but I was asked which city a knew more and that's the one I mentioned since it's the only one I've been to besides Barcelona. So please cut the bullshit.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Berris said:


> entonces, yo no creo que sea problema de que toda esa gente sea ignorante, sino que sólo los ricachones que se permiten viajar tanto lo conocen. Yo soy español y casi ni conozco a Lladró ni sabía que Toledo era famosa por sus espadas ni lo del castillo de Segovia, o sea que imagino que el 99,9% de los habitantes de la Tierra no lo conocen, y probablemente el 98% nunca ha oído hablar de Segovia.



Toledo steel( espadas y cuchillos ) esta considerablemente conocido ya que es bastante utilizado por el ejercito Estados Unidos entre otros . Y lo que los Anglos yaman '' the fairy tale castle of Segovia '' es una de las imagenes mejor conocidas de Spain . Al lado de la Alhambra , Escorial , Sagrada familia y Mezquita de Cordoba .


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't eat Paella Valenciana or Fritura Malaguena?





Pavlemadrid said:


> Cocido Madrileño...  Or speaking of communities:
> -Caldo gallego
> -Gazpacho manchego
> ´& Many many many eats....


Another famous one:
Crema catalana.
:drool:


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Valencia


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

weird said:


> I think that probably the more known is Seville.
> 
> Then, Valencia, Bilbao or Málaga (in this order).
> 
> ...



Ha , ha , ha . I lived in Madrid for a year . But none the less . For my spelling to be fairly accurate in Spanish it takes me a long , long time . Una servesa por favor :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think that not knowing that Toledo was famous during medieval times for its sword-making means that one is stupid. There are probably billions who have never seen Segovia castle too and I certainly hadn't heard of Lladro figurines from Valencia, maybe I'm just an ignorant pig. 

There are thousands of cities around the world with historical claims to fame, it's impossible to know them all.


----------



## Dutch_Mentor (Feb 27, 2008)

And don't you know Valencia because of the Calatrava buildings? have a look at: www.cac.es

Of course, I am from Valencia )


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

-Valencia
-Bilbao
-Zaragoza
-Blanes
-Lloret de mar
-Sevilla
-Pamplona
-Santander
-San Sebastián
-Málaga
-Salou
-Benidorm
-Palma (Mallorca)

If it comes to foreign countries I know more cities in Belgium, Germany, England and USA than Spain. Spain is probably 5th in my list.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Dutch_Mentor said:


> And don't you know Valencia because of the Calatrava buildings? have a look at: www.cac.es
> 
> Of course, I am from Valencia )


:bash: Ofcourse . One of the most important architects in the world . And Las Fallas ofcourse .


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Peshu, The Spanish Tourist Board should hire you as their Marketing Manager 

To anyone planning to visit: http://www.spain.info/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Of course Valencia, but I love so much Sevilla too.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Bilbao or Sevilla.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

What about Santander? Ok, it's my city  , but the name of the city has been spread by Bank of Santander in many countries (In south america is the most important bank)....

I would say:

*Salamanca (well-known university)
*Granada (Alhambra)
*Valencia, as emerging city (American Cup), it is the third city in terms of population (nearly 2 million in metro area).
*Seville Spanish capital of Folklore (Sevillanas, Flamenco,...)


----------



## Dutch_Mentor (Feb 27, 2008)

frozen said:


> What about Santander? Ok, it's my city  , but the name of the city has been spread by Bank of Santander in many countries (In south america is the most important bank)....
> 
> I would say:
> 
> ...


Not just America's Cup... from this summer also Street Circuit of F-1 (GP of Europe), world's championship of athletics indoor last march, MTV winter, tennis tournament indoor ATP500 from next year..and many more :banana:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Surely everybody must know Jabugo in Huelva province because of the ham it produces.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Dutch_Mentor said:


> Not just America's Cup... from this summer also Street Circuit of F-1 (GP of Europe), world's championship of athletics indoor last march, MTV winter, tennis tournament indoor ATP500 from next year..and many more :banana:


I forgot it!:lol::lol:

Another important city:

Zaragoza - Expo 2008


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Orejilla del Sordete.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Cicerón said:


> Orejilla del Sordete.


Doña Rogelia's town is quite popular in abroad :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Avientu said:


> Peshu, The Spanish Tourist Board should hire you as their Marketing Manager
> 
> To anyone planning to visit: http://www.spain.info/



I agree . They do a shocking job . I would be much better .


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Surely everybody must know Jabugo in Huelva province because of the ham it produces.



Quite interesting . I knew the word Jabugo to be a famous ham but i didn't know it was a place in Huelva . I always thought the best Jamon Serrano came fron Extremadura .


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Surely everybody must know Jabugo in Huelva province because of the ham it produces.



Yeah . I've heard that Jabugo is a famous ham . didn't know it was a place in Huelva . I always thought the best Jamon Serrano came from Extremadura or Salamanca .


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there anything well known about Talavera de la Reina?


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

The cool and trendy go for iJam, the next step of Spanish Ham and cured meats into the 21st century :lol:

http://www.ijam.es/


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Is there anything well known about Talavera de la Reina?


It's a nice mainly modern little town with a very nice park . The place seems to be famous for ceramic tiles .


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> Is there anything well known about Talavera de la Reina?


It's Gwyneth Paltrow's summer town

_"She is an "adopted daughter" of Talavera de la Reina (Spain), where she lived as an exchange student and learned Spanish"_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwyneth_Paltrow


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Off topic . They are showing the Spanish film festival in Melbourne . A collection of contemporary Spanish films . It's in its eleventh year and the programme goes on for eleven days in two select cinemas .

First movie i saw was '' Lo bueno de llorar '' it was supposed to have been a beautiful film . What a shit movie it was . Had it been '' lo bueno de follar '' then it might have been something to look forward to .

Also saw a horror movie '' rec '' which was pretty good . And '' el club de los suicidas '' which was quite funny .

Will also be viewing '' enloquecidas '' , ''fuerte apache '' and '' porque se frotan las patitas '' with a possiblity of finishing of the festival by watching the last movie programmed '' el orfanato '' .

If any of you Espaniolitos know and could give me some opinions it would be very much appreciated


----------

